# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  اللي تحب تستورد بضاعه من الهند و الصين ....مشروع مربح انشالله

## moon soon

*السلام عليكم :1 (26): 
تبين تفتحين مشروع بمبلغ صغير انا عندي الحل اعرف تجار وسطاء من الهند و الصين و هم عرب يقدرون يوفرولج كل شي هاه شو قلتوا ...........؟؟؟؟:1 (25): 
حلوه الفكره صح :1 (37):* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## هيــــا

أختي كم الحد الادنى اللي ممكن نحطه في المشروع؟؟ 
شو من البضايع ممكن يوفرون؟؟
وكيف الشحن؟؟؟ انا ما عندي رخصه تجاريه؟

----------


## غنــــــــاتي

و انا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل اختى الغاليه 

ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟
و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و كيفيته

----------


## السولعيه

مكن تفاصيل وفي صووور علشان نختاااار والسمووحه

----------


## دلووعة بوظبي

مكن تفاصيل وفي صووور علشان نختاااار والسمووحه

----------


## BntZayed

:1 (26): 

و ااااااااااااااانا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل 

ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟

و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و كيفيته

الاني اعرف شو ابا بالضبط 

:22 (5):

----------


## اووويييه خيماويه

> أختي كم الحد الادنى اللي ممكن نحطه في المشروع؟؟ 
> شو من البضايع ممكن يوفرون؟؟
> وكيف الشحن؟؟؟ انا ما عندي رخصه تجاريه؟


شراتهاا

----------


## moon soon

يا بنات يا حلوات انتو اختارو البضاعه و انا بتفاهم مع الوسطاء و بيطرشون صور وحتى لو تبون سمبلات ممكن يوفرونها حقنا اي شي تبون مثلا : اقمشة - شنط - ساعات - اكسسوارات - ملابس اطفال و نساء-جلابيات -انتو قوليلي المبلغ اللي تقدرون علية ونوع البضاع و بتفاهم وياكم اوكي حبايبي في الانتظار يا حلوين

----------


## السولعيه

اختي بنبغي نشوووف صور الجلابيات القطع اللي في الهند ومن الصين شنط ماركات ملابس حلووه اي شئ بس اهم شئ صووور

----------


## moon soon

اوكي الغالية اول شي حددي المبلغ اللي تقدرين علية و النوعية و الاسعار و بعدين بنتفاهم اوكي حبيبتي

----------


## تراجي

الكل حاب يتعامل معاج اختى وياريت توفرين لنا الصور وكم الكميه والاسعار عشان نختار السلعه ونحدد العدد ونتي بدورج تشوفين بكم يكون وتحياتي لج اختي ننتظر ردج غلاي

----------


## إمارات الخير

اختي انا ابغي اربع جلابيات هندية ودهن عود من الهند خبرني كم بيكلف ؟؟؟

----------


## jumeira4ever

المبلغ 5000

----------


## Miss Dio0or

ممكن كل التفاااصيل المشروع عالخاااص

بليييز مع الصور

----------


## moon soon

شوفو يا حلوين انا بطلع شو اقدر افرلكم من بضاعه و بقولكم مع الاسعر وكل شي بس صبروا علي شوي لاني احاولاكلم الوسيط اللي في الصين وما قدرت ما يرد عسب فروق التوقيت على ما اعتقد بس من يرد علية و اخبره بالبضايع المطلوبة بخلية يسويلي قامة الصور مع البضائع و بعرضها لكم بس على الخاص عشان خصوصيتكم اوكي بنات اول ما اكلمه بكلمكم على الخاص

----------


## BntZayed

الغاليه ممكن ارتدين عليه على الخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص

اترياج

----------


## تراجي

اختي ممكن تردين على بتفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## moon soon

شيكو على الخاص

----------


## dyaanah

اختي بنبغي نشوووف صور الجلابيات القطع اللي في الهند 

و ابي سنابل حقهم

و ابي اعرف كم سعر الحبه؟

----------


## moon soon

انشالله الغالية من يوصلني السنابل و الاسعار بخبرج اوكي حبيبتي

----------


## أمل أحمد

ممكن التفاصيل والصور عالخاص لكل شي كم صورة لانه مافي شي معين في راسي بس انا عندي في حدود 10000

----------


## وليفة الروح

> :1 (26): 
> 
> و ااااااااااااااانا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل 
> 
> ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟
> 
> و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و كيفيته
> 
> الاني اعرف شو ابا بالضبط 
> ...

----------


## lole

لو سمحتي أختي ممكن يكفي مبلغ 5000ريال كبداية 

:22 (22): :22 (22):

----------


## moon soon

> لو سمحتي أختي ممكن يكفي مبلغ 5000ريال كبداية 
> 
> :22 (22): :22 (22):


يكفي حبيبتي بس انتي حددي نوع البضاعه ... و بعد بغيت اقولكم انا الوسيط اللي في اصين ما قدرت اتواصل معاه اتصلبة بس مايرد ما دري شو بلاه بس اللي في الهند قالي ان البضايع اسعارها على حسب الجودة يعني في اشياء واااايد رخيصه و فيه اشياء اسعارها حلوه يعني اللي تبا مثلا قطع اقمشة تحدد نوعها مثلا : تكون حرير او قطن فيها تطريز وايد ولا شوي وشو الالوان اللي تحبها و نفس الشي للجلابيات

----------


## amiracat

ااااااااااااااانا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل 

ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟

و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع

----------


## amiracat

بس احنا نبي صور و اثمنة قبل ما نحدد اذا لنشتري او لا

----------


## السولعيه

الغاليه ياليت اول ما توصل الصوور اطرشييين لي ع الخاص

----------


## تراجي

الغاليه حنا حبينا نشوف مثل او تقولوليلنا اشياء من البضاعه يقدر يبها لنا ممكن لرد عيوني

----------


## الظاهـــــريه

وانا بعد ابى شراتهن الغاليه

----------


## ام عبيد

الغاليه ممكن التفاصيل اكثر ع الخاص

انتظر ردج
وبالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## WeeLaaH

الغاليه شو رايج في الشنط التقليد الصناعه الصينيه .. هل هي اوكي ولا؟

----------


## تراجي

الغاليه فديت عمرج بغيتج تردين علينا وينج بغينا صور واشياء للافراض الي يقدر يبها لنا

----------


## •εïз•om.ahmad•εïз•

مكن تفاصيل وفي صووور علشان نختاااار والسمووحه

----------


## moon soon

*انشالله فاااااااااالكم طيب و السموحه لاني مشغولة شوي و الوسيط في الهند تأخر لان البضاعه وااااااااايد مب شوي و مايقدر يصور جميع الاانواع انتو حددو بالضبط نوع البضاعه يعني الاقمشة اللي في الهند وايد حلوه فيه الحرير و الاورجنزا و القطن و الجلابيات نفس الشي بس انصحكم على الاقمشة اكثر تمشي من الجلابيات لان الجلابيات ما يظبطون القياسات و النوعية يعني فيه منهن بعد الغسيل تنكمش .....بس انتو حددو النوعية و بيطرش ينابل حقها لاني طالبة عمال حق الخياط و بييبون السنابل معاهم اوكي و السموحة منكم ....كل وحده تحدد نوعية البضاعه و تراسلني على الخاص اوكي*

----------


## الكنـاري

ممكن تفاصيل الموضوع ( ممكن اتكلم معاج ع الخاص)
واذا في صووور علشان نختاااار 
والسمووحه

----------


## المها

الغاليه ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص
انا اريد جلابيات للبيت وشيل بيت

----------


## miss greeeen

انا اريد قطع من الصين بس اول شى اريد السنابل اريد اشوفهن ومايهمنى السعر

----------


## اماراتيه

السلام عليكم

انا اريد شي من الصين بعد لو تقدرين توفرين لي؟؟؟ بطرشلج على الخاص...وخبرني تقدرين ولا لا

تحياتي

----------


## أم لطوفة

الغالية ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص؟؟؟؟

----------


## سود الهدب

اختى ,وكيف اتعامل وياهم ؟؟؟؟
يعني انتي الوسيط ؟؟

----------


## smartbizzz lady

أختي أنا حابة أشتري اقمشة - شنط - ساعات - اكسسوارات - ملابس اطفال و نساء من الصين بعشرة آلاف درهم وجلابيات هندية بخمس آلاف درهم يرجى التواصل على الإيميل أو الاتصال على هاتفي المتحرك يمنع وضع الإيميلات وارقام الهواتف

----------


## سيدة من الامارات

مساء الخير اختي 

انا حابه اعرف تفاصيل اكثر عن الموضوع وانا حابه اعرف عن قطع الاقمشة وياريت تكون نوعيه جيده واسعارها معقوله وكذلك الشنط من الصين المبلغ اللي معاي بحدود 5000 الى 7000 درهم

----------


## moon soon

سوري على التأخير الوسيط اللي في الصين ما قدرت اكلمة لانه ما يرد علية و اللي في الهند قال انتو حددوا بضاعة تعرفون اسمها عشان يوفرها لان الصور صعب جدا يعني اختارو الالوان و النوعية و قولولي اوكي حبيباتي

----------


## مكتوب الشقى ليه

الغالية ممكن اعرف شو البضايع الي يوفرونها 
وكم اسعارهن

----------


## خوله خوية شهد

السلام عليكم اختي moon soon

عرضك جدا رائع بس بتتعبين ألين توصل فكرتك للناس

نصيحة مني يا أختي حدي حدود وضوابط

يعني مثلاً: تبدأ الطلبيات من 500

وتكون البضاعة كذا وكذا وكذا

لانو وقت تكون المواضيع سبهلله تكون كل وحده متوقعه ان لك حدودو

وتخاف تصدم فيها انتي فصلي اكثر والله يوفقك...

----------


## عذووب المسا

مرحبا اختي نجمه انا عذووب عضوة جديده 

وحابه انا تعطيني أرقامهم وتشرحيلي كيف التعامل معهم

----------


## دهن العود والعنبر

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## amm ali

التعامل معهم او عن طريقج

----------


## سويدية عسل

مكن تفاصيل وفي صووور علشان نختاااار

----------


## كاندي

الغاليه بغيت اسأل، هل ممكن يوفرون الطلبات على حسب ديزاينات معينه؟ يعني ادليهم على الشكل الي ابيه ويسونه؟ ولا بس اشكال معينه؟ وشو الحد الادنى من الطلبات؟

----------


## الله يخلي ريلي

انا جادة ميه بالمية طرشيلي ع الخاص

----------


## الله يخلي ريلي

الغالية 
انا ابي ليش ما طرشتيلي التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## moon soon

شيكو على الخاص

----------


## WeeLaaH

> الغالية 
> انا ابي ليش ما طرشتيلي التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## موناليزا ***

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## طيوف نجد

اختي هل تقدرين توفرين لي عناوين مصانع تبيع الاقمشة .. مثل البيور سيلك و الشيفونات .ز و اسعارها .. حابه ادرس مشروع ولا زم اعرف من وين اجيب المواد الخام .. و ان شاءالله اذا انقبل .. راح اطلب منك تطلبات لمشروعي .. لاني ما عرف انجليزي و ابي بضايع باسعار الجملة .. 

انتظرك يا اختي

----------


## طيبتي أكبر عيوبي

> الغاليه ياليت اول ما توصل الصوور اطرشييين لي ع الخاص

----------


## برونيت

مكن تفاصيل وفي صووور علشان نختاااار والسمووحه

----------


## أم سلامه2006

أنا من فتره وخاطري اسووي مشروع مثل هذا بس ياليت التفاصيل الغاليه عن هالمشروع والله يوفقج

----------


## وشاح الامل

الغلا 
بس لو تحطين على الاقل صور للجلبيات 
كم قطعه بس عشان نعرف النوعيه و شكل التزاين

----------


## اريام2

تقدرين توفرين لي موبايلات

----------


## ام سعوود

اختي انا اريد اثاث اذا تقدرين اتوفريلي كل شي عن اثاث البيت واكسسواراتهم وشكرا وادري بتعبج وياي

----------


## سلاااامي

اختي بغيت فساتين لبنات صغار واكسسوات بنوتية للشعر 
اذا في امكانية تطرشيلي التفاصيل عالخاص وياليت اذا فيه صور

----------


## طيوف نجد

وينك يا اختي ؟

----------


## موازي

ممكن تفاصيل وفي صور علشان نختاااار

----------


## المها

> الغاليه ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص
> انا اريد جلابيات للبيت وشيل بيت

----------


## naklass

الموضوع حلو ... وفكرته جنان

ممكن تفاصيل اكثر على الخاص

----------


## سلاااامي

وير ار يو سيس؟؟؟

----------


## العنييييدة

و انا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل اختى الغاليه 

ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟
و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و كيفيته

----------


## ام محمدي

السلام اختي انا حابه ادخل المشروع ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص

----------


## ام محمدي

:22 (5): السلام اختي انا حابه ادخل المشروع ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص

----------


## راعية الهوش

لو سمحتي اريد التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## ام غايوتى

ممكن ا شوف صور للاقمشة القطن من النوع الجيد بأشكال حلوة على الخاص الغالية

----------


## زمردة الإمارات

أختي الغالية فديتش ممكن تطرشي لي تفاصيل أكثر عن البضايع و كل شي على الخاص و لا على العام والله ما يفرق بس أريد أعرف و ظن الكل غالبه الفضول

----------


## um.meera

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## ام محمدي

:22 (5): اختي ممكن نتواصل عالخاص ونتكلم عن التفاصيل

----------


## freefree

ممكن تطرشين لي الصور على الخاص والتفاصيل

----------


## شفافة الشوق

حبيبتي ممكن ترسلين لي صور الاغراض + اسعارهم بالجملة



بسررررررررررررعه



و مشكوره

----------


## mis Dior

أنا بعد طرشيلي لو سمحتي التفاصيل عالخاص حبيبيتي

----------


## ام ايناس

كيف يمكنني الاستفادة والتعامل معك علما انني مقيمة بالمغرب هل توجد تمة إمكانية تجعل وسطائك يتعاملون معي

----------


## علمتني الليالي

:22 (22): مشكوره اختي وممكن اطرشيلي على الخاص 
ومثل ماقالوا التجاره شطاره فيها ربح وخساره:22 (22):

----------


## عنود الصيد

صور البضاعه بليز على الخاص

----------


## وغلاة قلبي

وانا بعد ابا اسعار القطع وكم بالجمله 

مشكووووووووووره

----------


## مستثمرة ابوظبي

ممكن المبلغ المطلوب وطرق التعامل

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

يريت صور أقمشة الشيفون والدنتيل......الستان مع الأسعر
ومشكورة

----------


## شفافة الشوق

عندهم بضايع (((((( قرطاسية )))))))

يعني الاشياء اللي متوفرة فالمكتبة من اوراق و اقلام و ستكر ...............الخ


اتمنى لو في صور لهم بعد

----------


## shjonqatar

انزين حبيبتي ... ممكن الايميل عشان اسئلج كم من سؤال لاني بالفعل حابه 

اتاجر ببضائع الصين ...ومحتاجه خبرة من اللي لهم باع طويل .. مثلج

----------


## malakmaroc

انا من المغرب حابة اعرف الاسعار في حدود ايش وهل تبيعون بالجملة

----------


## توته الحلوه

و انا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل اختى الغاليه 

ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟
و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و كيفيته

----------


## الجودية

الغالية بغيت كل التفاصيل على الخاص ... ارجوج وبسرعه دام اجازه

----------


## ودي بقلبك

ممكن تنصحينا في ااشياءوين الافضل

يعني الملابس وين افضل

وشوالي دارج الناس تشتريه القماش اوالاكسسواروغيره

وجزاج الله خير

----------


## ظبيانية وافتخر

و انا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل اختى الغاليه 

ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟
و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و كيفيته

----------


## علمتني الليالي

السلام عليكم أختي 
ابارك عليج العيد وكل عام وانت بخير 
حبيت اعوف
و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و التفاصيل على الخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## (مزوون)

ياليت تفاصيل أكثر أختي ، حابه أشارك

أنتظر ردج على الخاص

----------


## زهور الوادي

انا الغاليه بعد اريد التفاصيل لو سمحتي 
خاطري في اقمشه قطن وشيل بيت نوعيه مميزه واكسسوارات 
ياليت تردينا علينا ............... ومشكوره .

----------


## alyazih

الغالية بغيت قطع من الهند أو الصين
وشنط وإكسسوارات
والمبلغ عشرة آلاف درهم

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

الله يوفقج

----------


## ام زهراء

انا ودي من زمان اجيب جلابيات من الهند بس ماعرف اشلون 
ممكن تساعديني ؟؟ادا ماعليج كلافه

----------


## bint_elnour

بالتوفيق انشالله احتمال امرج قريب

----------


## عشيشه

شو السالفه ما اشوووووف رد ولا صور

----------


## ام الروايب

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ديمة000

هيــــا 
أختي كم الحد الادنى اللي ممكن نحطه في المشروع؟؟ 
شو من البضايع ممكن يوفرون؟؟
وكيف الشحن؟؟؟ انا ما عندي رخصه تجاريه؟ 
و ااااااااااااااانا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل 

ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟

و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و كيفيته

الاني ماعرف شو ابا بالضبط

----------


## Silk

ممكن الغالية التفاصيل و الصور *^.^*

----------


## whisper_queen

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## mariam2004

ممكن الصور
بالتوفيق ان شا الله

----------


## قلب الشمال

الغاليه انا بعد حابه اشترك في هالشي
شو حدود المبلغ اللي تنصحينا فيه

----------


## ام أماني

انا بصراحة اريد اتاجر في الجلابيات ممكن تيبي لي سمبلات عشان اشوف واختار الله يوفقج

----------


## al-na6'r

مرحبا اختي

ممكن اطرشيلي التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## gharam

التفاصيل لو سمحتي

----------


## الغزالة

إن شاء الله

----------


## عيون زوجها

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## ftoon

> أختي كم الحد الادنى اللي ممكن نحطه في المشروع؟؟ 
> شو من البضايع ممكن يوفرون؟؟
> وكيف الشحن؟؟؟ انا ما عندي رخصه تجاريه؟



انا اعرف ناس من الهند بس ابا اعرف طريقتهم في التجارة وهي مربحه وكيف بنبيع البضاعة

----------


## الرحاله

مم:22 (26): كن تفاصيل 
وتسلمين

----------


## دلوعة_ابوها

أختي ممكن اشوف الصور على الخاص

----------


## wed

هلا إختي ممكن أشوف صور الجلابيات والشنط والبجامات وملابس الأطفال....وكم ممكن يكون السعر؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مسقطية

الغالية .. لو تقدرين توفرين لي صور لدراعات وفساتين افراح حلوه وراقيه.. بانتظارك

----------


## البياااعة

ابى دهن عوووووود يستوى ولا لااازم شلاليط بس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ووحده يالسه ورااايه تبى لولو

----------


## حركات حلوه

أختي كم الحد الادنى اللي ممكن نحطه في المشروع؟؟ 
شو من البضايع ممكن يوفرون؟؟
وكيف الشحن؟؟؟ انا ما عندي رخصه تجاريه؟

وهل ممكن زوجي يتواصل مع الشركه والاشخاص ؟؟

----------


## حركات حلوه

> ابى دهن عوووووود يستوى ولا لااازم شلاليط بس
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ووحده يالسه ورااايه تبى لولو


:1 (35): حلوه وايد شلاليط عجبتني .

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

انا ابا اشوف القطع ...

----------


## كونتيسه

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## مخيوفه

شو الحد الادني للمبلغ وكم يكلف الشحن ؟

----------


## ام ملاك

و ااااااااااااااانا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل 

ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟

و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و كيفيته

الاني اعرف شو ابا بالضبط

----------


## ام ناصر05

حلوه الفكره ،، مشكوره ،، و بالتوفيق

----------


## Rothe

ممكن تفصيل

----------


## شذى الوجدان

وانا ابي قمصان نوم وخاصه التنكري يجي من لصين بسعر حلو وفي نفس الوقت رائع باللبس

----------


## استغفرالله1000

و انا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل اختى الغاليه 

ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟
و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و كيفيته

----------


## ناديه المنصوري

الغاليه ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص؟

----------


## اللمسة الوردية

موفقة يا الغالية

----------


## آمر تدلل

اختي ممكن اتحطين الصور لأن خاطري اسوي مشروع

----------


## طموحة

انا ابا ..

اسكارفات ..اكسسوارات ...جلاليب ...

----------


## عباة مشقوقة

مكن تفاصيل وفي صووور علشان نختاااار وتكون جلابياااااات

----------


## العين الدامعة

ربي يوفقج الغالية ..

----------


## النظرة الخجولة

اختي شو الحد الادني للطلب ؟؟

وكيف نختار البضاعة اللي نبيها ؟؟ 

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## ilum

> ممكن التفاصيل والصور عالخاص لكل شي كم صورة لانه مافي شي معين في راسي

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

ممكن الغاليه توفريلي الشنط الماركه من الصين... ومن الهند اللبس مال المناسبات ويكوووووون راقي التنانير المطرزه ويا الصدريه والشااااااال

----------


## women secret

اختي ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص انا اريد استورد من الهند جلابيات و اقمشه ...

----------


## mona28

اختي ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص...ابغي جلابيات,وتنانير كشخة من الهند ...واذا ممكن توفرين لي الفصوص والكريستالات بسعر حلوو

----------


## عروس المستقبل

> اختي شو الحد الادني للطلب ؟؟
> 
> وكيف نختار البضاعة اللي نبيها ؟؟ 
> 
> ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## gharam

هلا اختي
ممكن ادزين لي التفاصيل على الخاص
ومشكورة

----------


## om-salem

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## um_khaled

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص
و كيف التوتصل معاج او مع الشركات في الهند و الصين و اذا بغيت جلابيات شرات اليشمك ممكن؟؟؟

----------


## الامل2006

ممكن على ال
خاص

----------


## jeenan

حبوبة 

ممكن التفاصيل اكثر 

ابغي قطع مناك

----------


## mona28

اختي ممكن تردين علي..طرشتلج جم مرة بس ماوصلني شئ منج؟

----------


## بنوتة كيوت

أختي ممكن التفاصيل

أنا أبغي جلابيات وبدل و نعلة

----------


## أم التوووت

> اختي ممكن تردين علي..طرشتلج جم مرة بس ماوصلني شئ منج؟


نفس الشي

----------


## كيفي ادلع عليه

انا بعد ممكن التفاصيل لوسمحتي

----------


## @الغرنجية@

الغاليه لو تسمحين اتواصل وياج فالخااااص

لاني اريد اغراض من الهند اذا حد يقدر اييبهن لي

----------


## بنوتة كيوت

الغالية أنا أبا جلاليب ونعلة 

ممكن التفاصيل ع الخــــــــــاص

----------


## jotem

موفقه
ان شاء الله

----------


## جوري البنفسج

أختي كم الحد الادنى اللي ممكن نحطه في المشروع؟؟ 
شو من البضايع ممكن يوفرون؟؟
وكيف الشحن؟؟؟
ممكن تفاصيل وفي صووور علشان نختاااار والسمووحه

----------


## أم ميرا

هلا حبيبتي ممكن التفاصيل وأنواع البضاعة الي يقدرو يوفروها 
واذا عندك صور يكون أحسن 

والسموحة

----------


## myare

> مكن تفاصيل وفي صووور علشان نختاااار والسمووحه

----------


## شذى الوجدان

اانا ابي ملابس تنكريه ولانجريهات حركاتها حلوه وغريبه
وابغي بعد مكياج وكل هذا من الصين 

وكم الحد الأدنى للمبلغ وكيف طريقة الشحن هل انتي مجرد وسيط وكم عمولتج
تقدري توفري لي ؟
جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## أم_حمدان

ممكن التفاصيل الغاليه

----------


## بنــ دبـي ـــت

> هلا حبيبتي ممكن التفاصيل وأنواع البضاعة الي يقدرو يوفروها 
> واذا عندك صور يكون أحسن 
> 
> والسموحة

----------


## أم سلامه2006

ممكن تفاصيل اكثر و شو البظايع اللي بتطلبينها و احنا بس لازم نعطيج المبلغ وو كم المبلغ ياليت تفاااااااصيل

----------


## عبير,

اختي شيكي على الخاص ارسلت لك:22 (4):

----------


## محبة لرسول الله

اختي ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص انا اريد استورد من الهند جلابيات و اقمشه ...

----------


## حورالامارات

الغالية انا اريد استورد من الصين ..

----------


## الزعفرانه

اختي ممكن اعرف عن التفاصيل وبالاخص عن الاقمشه القطنيه ومن الهند بسعر مناسب وجوده عاليه والجلابيات وعن تفاصيل بضائع الصين ارجو بالخاص والصور مشكورخ

----------


## yaryora 1

أختي كم الحد الادنى اللي ممكن نحطه في المشروع؟؟ 
شو من البضايع ممكن يوفرون؟؟
وكيف الشحن؟؟؟ 

وأذا في صور للي يوفرون يكون زين ..وكم أسعارهم ...وكم المده اللي يحتاجونها لين يوفرون الأغراض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنتظرج حبوبه.

----------


## طيبة وعلى نياتي

موفقة الغالية

----------


## ام حميد_عجمان

موفقه اختي

----------


## شوق السنينة

اقل سعر لازم نحطه كم؟

----------


## عذووب المسا

مرحبا يا ريت والله حبوبه 
ع الخاص

----------


## عود الموز

.. انا أريد من الهند والصين ومن جميع الاشياء شويه شويه بس علشان التجربه أذا مشت السالفه بكمل ...؟ 
بس ما اريد شنط ولا سوع مثلا : اقمشة - ساعات - اكسسوارات - ملابس اطفال و نساء-جلابيات .. شيل صلاة من الهند بس أريد صور بعدين بخذ لانه يمكن ما ييبني 

السعر 10000 ألف بس

----------


## Al7esn Kellah 2

ممكن تفاصيل اكثررر واذا عندك صور كا بدايه 2000

----------


## قوس الربابه

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## noor2noor

موفقيييييين يا رب

----------


## $صاحبة السمو$

و ااااااااااااااانا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل

----------


## lllـترgبري

يعطيك العافيه تمت مراسلتك بالخاص

----------


## عنيني

انا ابي اعرف كيف ممكن اطرشلي على الخاص او الايميلي كيف إلى ماعندها رخصة وكيف اشحن ممكن تفسرلي اكثر ابي رقمكي طرشلي على الخاص او الايميلي

----------


## دهن العود والعنبر

و ااااااااااااااانا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل 

ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟

و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و كيفيته

الاني اعرف شو ابا بالضبط

----------


## ام حمد ..

ممكن تفاصيل اكثر و شو البظايع اللي بتطلبينها و احنا بس لازم نعطيج المبلغ وو كم المبلغ ياليت تفاااااااصيل

----------


## ذويقة

الغاليه ممكن التفاصيل اكثر ع الخاص

انتظر ردج
وبالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## عيون بدويه

مكن تفاصيل وفي صووور علشان نختاااار والسمووحه
نبا تفاصيل بليز

----------


## برنسيسة دبي

بالـتــــــــــــــوفيـــــ انشاء الله تعالى ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق

----------


## احلى دخون

@موفقة بإذن الله@

----------


## fatoomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لوسمحتي أختي ممكن أعرف شو هي البضاعة ...؟
وأبي أعرف بعد كم الأسعار ؟

----------


## م-ر

وانا بعد ارسلي الصوروالاسعار ابي ملابس من الصين اطفال ونسائية ومن الهند جلابيات والساري والبنجابي وماعندي رخصة تجا ريه كيف اطلع وكيف بيكون الدفع وطريقة الشحن وكم يوم ياخد من الوقت عشان توصلني بسرعه ارجو الرد والتفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## miss2008

انا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل يالغاليه 

ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟
و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و كيفيته على الخاص

----------


## أم سعيد 15

> ممكن تفاصيل اكثررر واذا عندك صور كا بدايه 2000

----------


## فنر66

موفقيييييييييييين

----------


## شيخة الفريج

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## sameerah

و انا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل اختى الغاليه 

ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟
و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و كيفيته

----------


## منال سالم

كم راس المال المطلوب للمشروع

----------


## AD!i

قكرة حلوة.. بس اذا في بالي بضاعه معينة هل يقدرون يوصلون لمصنع في الصين و يجيبون بضاعه مميزة و اصلية 
ولا بس شغلتهم الوساطة بين التاجرة و المصنع؟

----------


## أمواااج

> حبيبتي ممكن ترسلين لي صور الاغراض + اسعارهم بالجملة
> 
> 
> 
> بسررررررررررررعه
> 
> 
> 
> و مشكوره

----------


## um_najla

موفقين إن شاء الله..........

----------


## رؤيه صادقه

اختي ممكن التفاصيل؟ 
ويزاج الله خير

----------


## من الخور

موفقة..

----------


## ماما منى

> و انا بعد حابه اعرف التفاصيل اختى الغاليه 
> 
> ممكن نتواصل على الخاص؟
> و تزوديني بالشرح الوافي عن المشروع و كيفيته


وانا وياهم بعد

----------


## Fanatek

بالتوفيق انشالله

----------


## Manar32

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
أنا أريد المتاجرة في مواد التجميل: الزيوت الأصلية مثل زيت جوز الهند, زيت الحية... بودرة أملا
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## جودي79

وانا لو سمحت

----------


## أم تركي26

أختي كم الحد الادنى اللي ممكن نحطه في المشروع؟؟ 
شو من البضايع ممكن يوفرون؟؟
وكيف الشحن؟؟؟ انا ما عندي رخصه تجاريه؟

----------

